# Baitcaster rod for jackalls/small spinnerbaits



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

G'day

Keen to hear your ideas for a rod to suit a shimano chronarch 50mg mainly for throwing crankbaits and smaller spinnerbaits (less than 1/2 oz) for yellas, bass and small cod etc. Would be running 10lb sunline on the reel. Budget up to $200ish..

Was thinking along the lines of one of these, pflueger trion tournament (6'2 4-8kg) with the split grip etc.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4516

Any feedback on these rods, are they a fast action? Liking the extended grip as i tend to cast two handed to get a bit of distance. Thanks in advance..


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I had a look at them for my new beast. I couldn't find anyone who had used one and no one had them in stock to have a feel of.

Try the t-curves tournament rods too, I'm pretty sure there's a 2-6kg split grip baitcaster.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I use a Phlueger Echelon 5'10" 3-5kg light action with a short butt. The spinnerbaits and lures I cast are quite light so I don't feel the need to do it 2 handed. 
My 8-10kg baitcaster does have the longer butt, but for me is a bit cumbersome yak fishing.
Hope this helps.
Tom


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

I recently purchased a G Loomis with lure rating of 1-9gm and find that it casts small lures such as Jackall Chubbies with ease. Similarly small spinnerbaits. Use it for bass at Glenbawn


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a pair of those rods in 2-5kilo. I love em! have em matched to a pair of daiwa advantages. Dont use em on my Yak though. To afraid I'll break em or lose em!. Maybe in a year or two when I feel a bit more confident on the yak!
Currently I use my old 1 - 4 kilo dropshot on the yak, matched with an ebay elcheapo reel. (Which I dont seem to able to kill no matter how hard I try!)


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Cheers guys,



Dillo said:


> I recently purchased a G Loomis


Mate id love to get a loomis but its a matter of $$$

Surely there must be more of you out there that throw jackalls spinnerbaits on baitcasters, help a brother out!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

dooo it with a nitro, save the extra, it's worth it. I'll let you cast your reel off mine and you'll want one.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4085
Lightcast 2pc B/C 2.13m 7-21g 2-5kg

the 2008 models are only 149 too.

or

Daiwa Tierra

TR 602MFB Cast 6' 2pce Med 8-17lb 
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3638

or

My other baitcaster is a Shimano Raider.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3638


----------



## BillyConnolly (Nov 9, 2008)

I use a shimano bass raider, fine for jackalls / spinnerbaits, but struggles with anything light. Beautiful little rod for what you pay though


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

if your happy using pflueger stuff, i suggest you ring motackle. they have a heap bargains at the moment. I was in there the other week and they had some gear that is not on the website. i bought a supreme baitcaster for 99 bucks. I was so rapt with it i went and bought a $59 TRION as a backup. used it for dolphin fish that day to 9KG casting rapalas and later 3/8 jigheads at flatties. It handled it all really well.
Specifically i would go for a 2-4kg for light stuff. If your using a decent reel (which you are) this will handle near anything.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Also, find one in a local shop. take your reel and some practice plugs and test it in the carpark. buy a couple of lures from the shop for wasting their time then order the rod online. Cant lose really.


----------

